

Mac Apps with Retina-Display Support - avneeshk91
http://blog.avneeshkohli.com/post/28570754783/mac-apps-with-retina-display-support

======
stevencorona
I just got a rMBP yesterday. It's surprising/disappointing to me how gross
non-retina apps and websites look. Almost worth switching back.. almost.
Retina apps are so buttery smooth. I really hope there is wider adoption over
the next couple of months.

~~~
dan1234
I wouldn't be too concerned on the app front. The situation was the same when
the iPhone first got its retina display but these days most apps are optimised
for it.

The web side of things is a different story. AFAIK, there isn't even a nice
way to send hires images to hires displays without adversely affecting those
browsing with standard DPIs.

~~~
M4v3R
[http://mir.aculo.us/2012/06/26/flowchart-how-to-retinafy-
you...](http://mir.aculo.us/2012/06/26/flowchart-how-to-retinafy-your-
website/)

------
teebs
I was under the impression that games could run at 2880x1800 natively, but
this only shows a few games. Can anyone confirm whether other games are
supported?

The only game I've played so far on my new rMBP was Civ V, which supports
Retina in that its buttons and controls are blocky and double size and the map
itself is rendered at full resolution.

------
Mickaeliz98
My essential app on iPad using new retina display is Beesy. Very useful in
meeting with I can take note and send minutes at the end of the meeting by
mail very quickly and easily. <http://www.beesapps.com/beesy-ipad-to-do/>

------
jordanekay
Tweetbot for Mac.

------
sthatipamala
Note: only Chrome Canary and Chrome Dev Channel have Retina support.

~~~
mikeevans
Chrome 21 has Retina support. (It went stable a couple days ago.)

~~~
Raticide
It's pretty slow compared to Mountain Lion Safari. Probably comparable to Lion
Safari though.

~~~
DeepDuh
The scrolling does feel a bit choppy, but less so than Lion Safari IMO.

